# Heroin junkies



## wabbitt (Feb 20, 2015)

So steroid users are akin to heroin junkies, and the American bodybuilder is responsible for aas abuse in Australia.  What a ****ing tool!  https://www.steroid.com/blog/Leadin...Compares-Steroid-Users-to-Heroin-Junkies.php#


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 20, 2015)

That's your problem, look at the site you're on.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 20, 2015)

Never mind the site, the author is a somewhat respected Australian bodybuilder.


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2015)

he actually blamed the American bodybuilding community for his steroid problems. that's like the idiots blaming mcdonalds for them being fat. what a loser.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2015)

Drugs never win....

If u wanna be cool, stay in the school

Help mcgruff take a bite out of crime


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## curtisvill (Feb 20, 2015)

No one wans to take responsibility for their own actions, it is easier to blame someone or something else.  Sack up and be a man.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

What a looser. MAn up. Don't make the whole BB community look bad just cause you can't man up to your sh8t!
This is why people associate us and put us in that catagory of drug users and addicts!
Because of stuges like this


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 20, 2015)

as a former dope user heroin and aas shouldnt be in the same sentence


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 21, 2015)

australia? isnt that were that one dude is from? Jinx or Lynx or w/e that dude's name that OD'ed coz of 2 much coke and tren or whatever.   shooting drugs (H, meth etc) is nothing like roids. The purpose and mindset for using one vs. the other is on opposite sites of the spectrum. One is done to escape reality, the other is done to own reality.   I'm sure on the most basic psychological level it's the exact same, i.e. injecting a needle to alter ones behavior. But even so, with roids you are 100% functioning, probably 150% over functioning, while on H or meth, it's more like you're devolving into a empty shell just needing the next shot.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 21, 2015)

bulllll shitttt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2015)

word of advice stay away from dope


----------

